# AT&T Coverage on Maui



## ww1aerofan (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone know how good the AT&T cell Phone coverage
is in Maui?  My wife just got an I-Phone, and we switched
to AT&T as our carrier.

Thanks


----------



## sparty (Jan 16, 2011)

ww1aerofan said:


> Does anyone know how good the AT&T cell Phone coverage
> is in Maui?  My wife just got an I-Phone, and we switched
> to AT&T as our carrier.
> 
> Thanks



Coverage on Maui is  good, mostly 3G coverage.  That said,  the goofy fruit phone is not known for having stellar RF, Droid X is much better.

Only point where I may have lost service was along the Hana Highway with Droid X. 

Was in Maui for New Years and never had an issue on ATT network.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 17, 2011)

*AT&T Coverage*

I don't know about Maui, but when I was on Kuaui in December I had no problems with my iPhone and AT&T.  No problems with phone service, email, Internet, or texting.  

I love my fruit phone, err Apple iPhone.


----------



## bryanphunter (Jan 17, 2011)

Excellent coverage with AT&T on Maui except on the last half of the road to Hana.

http://www.wireless.att.com/coverageviewer/


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 17, 2011)

*In Kaanapali NOW and own AT&T cellphone*



ww1aerofan said:


> Does anyone know how good the AT&T cell Phone coverage
> is in Maui?  My wife just got an I-Phone, and we switched
> to AT&T as our carrier.
> 
> Thanks



We have been in Kaanapali since last Monday and our AT&T cellphone works just fine.  There is only one AT&T store here and that is out near the airport area.  

Help we need!  Does anyone know how to retrieve your passcode if you forgot it -- on an old Nokia cellphone?  We can't retrieve our messages.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 17, 2011)

*Reset Password*

This is what's on the AT&T Wireless Answer Site.

STEP 1: Reset Password.

Call 611 from your wireless device. 
Press 3 for Help with Voicemail. 
Press 3 to Reset Your Voicemail Password. 
Enter your Billing ZIP code. 
You will receive a text message with a temporary password you can use to access your voicemail


Step 2: Access your voicemail box using the temporary password you received via text message.

Allow 15 minutes for your password to reset in the voicemail system, then call into the automated system and access your mailbox using the temporary password you received by text message. 


Step 3: Change the password on your voicemail account.

You can change your voicemail password by following these steps: 
Press and hold 1 to call into the voicemail system from your wireless device. 
When prompted, enter the temporary voicemail password you received via text message or from Customer Service. 
Press 4 for Personal Options. 
Press 2 for Administrative Options. 
Press 1 for Password Options. 
Press 1 to Establish or Change Passwords. 
When prompted, create and enter your 4- to 15-digit password, then press the # key.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 17, 2011)

*Thank you*



Ron98GT said:


> This is what's on the AT&T Wireless Answer Site.
> 
> STEP 1: Reset Password.
> 
> ...



Wow, thank you SO much    I'll let you know if I was successful -- my DH and I are computer-disadvantaged


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 17, 2011)

After we came back from Hawaii in December, I had problems with the password on my iPhone.  I only had to do Step #1 and it started to work again.

Let me know if does/doesn't work.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 17, 2011)

*Here is what just happened*



Ron98GT said:


> After we came back from Hawaii in December, I had problems with the password on my iPhone.  I only had to do Step #1 and it started to work again.
> 
> Let me know if does/doesn't work.



Thanks you to both!  Got it working!  I dialed 611 and a live voice of a woman from AT&T came on and walked us thru.   We had to give identification and answers to questions.  She then called us on our hotel phone while my hubby was on the cell.  We picked our passcode number and plugged it in.  Thank you again!


----------

